# Help me find a reciever!



## Kornowski

Hey,

I'm after a new wireless reciever, stupid problems with my current one 

Anyway, it's for Vista and I _think_ it has to be an 802.11g one to work with my router, is that right?

Also, if you can, from this web-site (Shop) as I can take it back if it doesn't work with it 

www.argos.co.uk

Thanks for any help!


----------



## PabloTeK

That link didn't work. The best idea is to go to PC World and have a browse, then you can take it back if it doesn't work.


----------



## Kornowski

Edited the link 

I guess I could... I mean, take it back, if it doesn't work with my router


----------



## Motoxrdude

It's all backwards compatible. G will work with A, B; B will work with A, etc.


----------



## Kornowski

Oh right, so I could buy any wireless reciever?


----------



## PabloTeK

Also make sure the device is designed to work in Vista or you end up wit that lag problems I have with my device that isn't designed for Vista.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yuep. 

Well, I am sure there is one person out there who will say "but wait! here's a wifi card that won't work with A/B/G/N!", but generally any wifi card will work with any wifi router.


----------



## Kornowski

Ok sure, thanks for the tips dudes 

Any recomendations from that web-site?


----------



## Kornowski

They have Net-Gear, Belkin and Buffalo...

I don't know, can you see any good ones?

Quick question, this Buffalo one says it's compatable with Vista;
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...ing+accessories>FC$Brands=Buffalo.Buffalo.htm

But on a different site, it doesn't mention it?
http://www.dabs.com/productview.asp...1175&NavigationKey=11175,50327#specifications

Can you guys please recomend me one from the link in my first post?


----------



## Motoxrdude

I'd just get something like this
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...1.PC+peripherals>C$Brands=Buffalo.Buffalo.htm


----------



## Kornowski

Alright, sure, I'll take a look at that one, check up if it's Ok with Vista  Thanks man!


----------



## Motoxrdude

Heh, no problem.


----------



## Kornowski

So you think that the Buffalo one looks the best there, better than Belkin and Net Gear?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Eh, anyone will work, i just had the best luck with buffalo. They have insane range, and support packet sniffing.


----------



## slaphappylinksys

i have a desktop with vista got a wireless adapter for it at office depot like $60 us you just go into the setup and right click go to properties click compatibility and click xp and apply and it works fine


wmp 54g  for a desktop

WPC54G for a laptop

you should find them on www.newegg.com


----------



## Kornowski

Alright, I'll give the Buffalo a go, thanks!

SlapHappy, thanks for the info! 
I'm not from the US though, so I can't order from there


----------



## Kornowski

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/6753337.htm

That's the one I'm looking at, Would it be Ok? I don't know if it'd work with Vista?


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/6753337.htm
> 
> That's the one I'm looking at, Would it be Ok? I don't know if it'd work with Vista?



It says it's compatible, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Kornowski

Alright, Thanks Mike! 

I'll get it today, if it doesn't work, I'll take it back


----------

